# NGD - Photo gear -



## ralphy1976 (Jul 3, 2009)

So i have just received a Nikon D300 together with a nikkor 70-300mm Vr zoom and a MB-D10 battery grip with extra powerful battery. the grip doubles up all the gizmos you can find on the body so that when you angle the camera, well you can access the same features..

so i am pretty chuffed, i'll take pictures of the new gear and post it later on, but so far FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!

8 frame / sec and no vibration WOOOTTTT!!!! 

now where is that concert i wanted to go to!!!


----------



## sandwichamwin (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice mate, I have the D200 and although it's a great camera, I'd just love to have the higher iso capability of the D300. And 8fps too, monster!

What other lenses have you got?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 3, 2009)

well, right now i have jumped from a konica minolta from 2005 to this so the gap is pretty huged.

I am an avid fan of sports shots and cocnert shots (when they let you take your gear there of course) so a 70-300 seem to be the good choice (although it is actually a 105 - 450mm because of the x1.5 magnification of the camera iteself)

I want to see how the focal aperture impact my ability to take the pics as like everyone i'd prefer / like a F2.8, but i'll see.

I think i'd like to try a sigma 50-500mm just to have everything handy. i am not one to lumber bags of gear around, so if i could stick to 1 lense do-it-all that would be awesome.

What about you? what lenses do you have / would recommend

And the D200 is sweet too, a freind of mine has it and she shoots great stuff. i'll post one of her wimbledon shots here in a mo (2009 wimbledon)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 3, 2009)

there you go..

novak djokovic and elena jankovic (i think)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 3, 2009)

Niice man  Congrats


----------



## Apophis (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats


----------

